# Help: Found Pigeon - Las Vegas



## sspiris (Jan 23, 2009)

So A pigeon ran under my car and wouldn't come out. After a little coaxing he/she came out and was not afraid of me. However the bird would not fly away. I stayed with the bird for sometime yet it just sat very still and would not move. I decided I could not just walk away and leave the bird so I moved it to my covered porch. The beautiful thing wandered around the backyard for hours but didn't or couldn't fly away. I moved it into the house away from any threats. 

He/she is solid white and apears to be very healthy. After a day he/she is drinking water, eating seeds, and bathing in a shallow pan I provided with a little water. 

I checked both wings and they are or seem perfect. There are not any breaks or wounds. I can strech both out and feel the each bone in its proper place. The crazy thing is that the bird is ok with me touching and inspecting. Its poo also seems normal accorning to all of the other stuff I have read. 

Its wing feathers don't seemed clipped and come to a nice even point at the end. Its eyes are very bright and clear and he is grooming walking and ocasionally flapping its wings.

Everytime he/she is returned outside he/she wont fly. 

I believe it is not a young bird due to the size. It is pretty large for a pigeon. 

I don't know what to do with him. There is a local sanctuary that takes in pigeons that are injured but I would hate to see him taken away from any family or home that may have been near by. 

Any ideas why he/she wont fly?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Welcome to pigeon Talk,

Thank you for helping this bird.

Please keep the bird warm and out of any cold air drafts.

Where do you live, perhaps we can help you find someone who can help? 

Does the bird have any kind of band on its leg with identification letters and numbers?

There can be any number of health issues keeping this bird from flying.


----------



## sspiris (Jan 23, 2009)

*Thanks for helping*

There is not a tag, he/she is inside with me and warm. Should I get a heating pad for extra warmth? I am in Las Vegas.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank You for having such a kind heart and helping this pigeon. Please do not let him go free.... If he is sick, thus being the reason he is not flying, he would become very easy prey... and if he is not sick, then you have found someones escaped pet pigeon....
In the mean time please do like Trees Grey said, and let us know where it is that you are located. We have many members and hopefully someone could lend a hand in finding him a home. (that is if you were not planning on keeping him) Also, he would much appreciate a drinking dish that is at least 2inches in depth, Pigeons suck their water up like a starw. Shallow will not allow enough depth for him to drink from. Welcome To Pigeon Talk and again , Just let us know your whereabouts!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

A heating pad would be appreciated espically if he is under the weather. Just be sure it is set on low and a towel on top..... And that he is able to get off of it, if he chooses. With there being no bands, he is esentially yours. This is exactlly how our house pigeon came to us. Are you planning on keeping him? If not, I urge you to list a location so that we can help you as much as possible to find a home.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

sspiris said:


> There is not a tag, he/she is inside with me and warm. Should I get a heating pad for extra warmth? I am in Las Vegas.


Heating pad set on warm would be fine, but make sure to layer a towel between the bird and the pad. The bird should also have enough room to be able to move off the heating pad if he likes.

We have a member on our forum, who is a pigeon rehabber who lives in Las Vegas. Let me pull up his contact info....


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I will search our members in Las Vegas and send PMs to those who could help.  In the mean time keep him quite, with seed and water, with the heating pad. Others will be along shortly to assist as well. (((PLEASE keep checking this thread))) Does he seem alert? Walking ok? Holding his head up....etc.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Fantastic~ Thanks Treesa!


----------



## sspiris (Jan 23, 2009)

I was thinking about keeping him/her. But, not sure if I can care for it properly. Will it be better off with other pigeons? I have indoor cats that would really like a bird for dinner and I am not sure that would be the best thing for this bird. Outside or inside? Las Vegas gets really hot in the summer. 

I am a science teacher, could it live in the classroom? 

I have beening looking for lost signs through out the neighboorhood. Would like to know it has a good home. Such a sweet bird. I just want whats best for him/her.


----------



## sspiris (Jan 23, 2009)

He is very alert. Bright eyes and bushy tailed if you will. I brought him to work with me. (I think he may be a male because he is pretty big for a pigeon) He is walking around my classroom. Sitting on my desk and even flew up on my counter. Very content.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is the contact info:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=3898

and e-mail address:

[email protected]

He is wonderful with pigeons, even if you want to keep this bird, you still need to find out why it is not flying.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

sspiris said:


> He is very alert. Bright eyes and bushy tailed if you will. I brought him to work with me. (I think he may be a male because he is pretty big for a pigeon) He is walking around my classroom. Sitting on my desk and even flew up on my counter. Very content.


Have you weighed the bird?

There are some breeds of pigeons that are large, like white kings.


----------



## sspiris (Jan 23, 2009)

Have not weighed him/her. Here is a picture.


----------



## sspiris (Jan 23, 2009)

*More pictures*

He likes the warm hot plates from the classroom with a nice soft towel over them


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

What A FINE looking pigeon! (Looks like a white homer) And believe me when I say that many of us have been eluded at the pigeons sex... Fred soon turns into Frieda and so forth... lol.... But if you watch you will eventually be able to pick up on the behavior like, roo-cooing at you and a tail fan drag..... lol...which is usually the trait of the male. Notice I said usually...LOL..... They trick the best of us!
As for keeping him in the class room.... It could work as long as at night you took him home with you in a carrier. He would be utterly lonley without you. Pigeons are very social (wether it be with you, or other of it's kind)and if you choose to keep him as a sole pigeon he will need to spend a fair amount of time with you. That is what we do with our pigeon he is with us most of the day and in his cage at night. We also have 3 dogs and 2cats.... and you can NEVER BE too careful when the pigeon is out at home. A simple glance can lead to a prance SO keep your eyes open... You also can always get a mate for him/her (once you know he is healthy) Check the adoption forums here on the site. But this will be after making sure he is healthy!

Also here is some links that you could also check out: 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/found-a-pigeon-here-are-some-basic-needs-8755.html


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-9457.html


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Also a few more things to check....

how does his vent look? (his Bum) is it messy? any soiled feathers? what color is his poo's?

and have you checked him throughly? Sometimes the smallest wound can be concealed.. So give him a very good once around..or twice around...


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

> I believe it is not a young bird due to the size. It is pretty large for a pigeon.
> Any ideas why he/she wont fly?


Sspiris,

Thank you for rescuing and taking in this bird. S/he is a lovely bird and very tame as you describe, so I would guess it has been hand raised and would not make it without human intervention. Without help, it would not be able to feed itself or escape predators.
It may be one of the larger breeds who are big even when young. I would suggest doing the following.

Get in touch with Phil. He is a rehabber in Las Vegas who will help you learn what to do to care for this little fellow. See if he will take a look at the bird to make sure there isn't something wrong. He would most likely be willing to keep it for a couple of days observation. He can also tell you how to keep him healthy and how to care for him. There is no reason you can't keep him in the classroom as long as you get a buddy for him.(that is very easy to do) You may have to take the birds home for weekends or go in to clean, feed and water. Pigeons are quite easy to care for. They don't smell, they don't draw flies and they are not noisy. They have a very bad reputation, thanks to thousands of pest exterminators who have maligned them to encourage business. They are not disease ridden pests as common thought today would have it. They make wonderful pets. Many of us have cats and pigeons in the same household. One of our members sells a pigeon suit that you can put on while they exercise in the house to keep droppings from falling on things. I can't think of a nicer experience for kids to have than a pair of pigeons in their classroom to care for.

If you have questions, be sure to ask here. There are many who will try to get answers for you. Welcome to Pigeon Talk.

Margaret


----------



## sspiris (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks you so much for all of your help! I am so grateful that there are people out there willing to help. I am going to try to get intouch with phil. And do everything else you both recomended. 

His vent is very clean unless there is something about to come out =) Which has happened. His poo is a brownish color that looks pretty solid but has very small amount a clear liquid that sits around it. There is some white color in some of it, but not all. During another inspection I did notice that a few of his feather looked clipped on one side of his winds. It doesn't seem like it is clipped enough to prevent flight though. 

His wings are perfect. He streches them out when streaching each leg  It is very cute. He/she doesn't have a scratch anywhere.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am just catching up on new posts...

Did you ever take the pij to Phil??

She/he is sure a beauty!!

Best of everything

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> *Did you ever take the pij to Phil??*
> Shi


Yes, please update us, and thank you again...for your continued care and concern for this lovely bird.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Judging by the pictures taken from the side, that visible wing is clipped too much, or has lost too many primary flights for him to be able to fly as heavy as he is. At least, he'd have to put too much energy into it to be able to sustain it. They'll usually just not try when they're like that. He kinda' looks like a utility king breed. He also looks like a really good pet, too.

Pidgey


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

That pigeon looks so pretty and I'm in agree with Pidgey I think is a King, a big size and Thank you so much for helping this guy, Do you have any news? How he is feeling now? 

Ivette


----------

